# What Blokes Ask!!



## y3putt (Mar 29, 2008)

This Bloke asked me .. If I preferred legs, thighs or breasts?

I said I liked shaved fannies ...

He said that wasn't an option with the KFC Bargain Bucket..!!


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

:lol:


----------

